

The 2,500-Person Tech Mixer That Was Not a Party - shliachtx
http://recode.net/2014/02/09/the-2500-person-tech-mixer-that-was-not-a-party/

======
prawn
"This is our fifth mixer. People are like, 'Andrew, what could be next?' And
it's like, 'Oh. Done.' We have a mechanical bull. Game-changer. Innovate."

Oh dear. Quickly reminds me of Vanity Fair's Dave Morin interview:
[http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/my-phone/2013/03/dave-
mori...](http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/my-phone/2013/03/dave-morin-path-
facebook-apple)

------
zheng
> People are like, ‘Andrew, what could be next?’ And it’s like, ‘Oh. Done.’ We
> have a mechanical bull. Game-changer. Innovate.

> “We don't call it an after-party. We call it after-hours.”

Waaaay too close to the Poe's Law line, I can't tell if this guy thinks this
is for real or if he knows it's ridiculous and is just trying to cash in on
demand.

------
camillomiller
To whom is frequenting that scene: cross the Atlantic, come to any European
country, settle a bit and then look back to that "not-party". Yes, you are
looking at the very quintessence of bullshit. How could you not see that when
you were in SF, you say? Well... Where to begin?

------
TrainedMonkey
Sounds like a rave with "tech" mixed in to get sponsors.

------
TTPrograms
San Francisco? Sounds about right.

